# Looking for "Electric Chair" Sound track



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

If you can record sounds off from your PC you could try one of these samp[les:

http://www.audiolicense.net/sfx/sfx_list.asp?subcat_id=10344

or this:

http://www.grsites.com/exec/public/soundview.cgi?dir=horror&fn=horror013.wav&desc=Electric chair


----------



## JaxStraw (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello Halloweiner

Thank you for such a quick response. Yes I can record from my puter.
These will come in handy but I couldn't access the last two links.
Thats not a complaint mind you, just a heads up


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/chair.zip


----------



## JaxStraw (Oct 25, 2007)

jrzmac said:


> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/chair.zip


Thanks jrzmac, that link worked


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

I hope you can use them. Let me know, I "might" have a few more.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Electrocution SFX*

Here is one for you:

http://www.jkdconnection.com/SFX/ElectricChair.mp3


----------



## JaxStraw (Oct 25, 2007)

djchrisbaker
Thank you also. I think I have enough to get me started...


----------

